# "Wireless" LED Trailer Lights



## DirtMoverUSMC67 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've got an older Tiger line trailer I use to pull my backhoe. It seems like the most inconvient times the taillights always stop working especially coming back from a job site at night. About 3 months ago I purchased a set of wireless tow lights from PepBoys for 149.00 and put them behind the seat of my truck, just in case. Well this past week coming back from a job (at night) the lights on my trailer started acting up. I hooked up those wireless lights and man did they work nice. They only took about 1 minute to hook up, they are magnetic. You can strap them on or use the magnetic mounts on the bottoms. All you have to do is plug the transmitter into your towing vehicles trailer wiring plug and then mount the lights on your trailer or what ever you are pulling. The transmitter then sends the brake - turn signals and running lights information to the wireless tow lights. If any of you ever have problems with your trailer lights, I would highly suggest having a set of these behind the seat of your truck. I hope this helps someone else, because I know I am not the only person with trailer light problems..

I also found these same wireless LED tow lights on the internet at: Store.uhaul.com - sears.com - JCWhitney.com and WirelessTowLights.com web sites for those of you who do not have a Pepboys close.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Or....you could just install new LED lights with 58 cents of new wire that's properly grounded to the trailer frame and not have to worry.

Harbor Freight sells an LED trailer light kit for $30 or so and it even comes with the wire!


----------



## DirtMoverUSMC67 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Wireless LED Trailer Towing Lights*

*Hello Everyone,*

*My brother recently went into a "Northern Tool" store in Minnetonka MN. and found that they are also selling these Wireless Tow Lights in there stores. For the heck of it I checked on line and found that Northern Tool is also selling the wireless tow lights on there web site too. *

*NorthernTool.com *


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

*As Monty Python used to say*

Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam, OH! wonderful spam.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

what happens when 2 people on the same road are using these? any chance of "crossing" signals?


----------



## DirtMoverUSMC67 (Jul 16, 2009)

Backhoe1,

Good question, I hadn't thought of that possibility. I went back and read through the owner information and it says that each transmitter is specifically coded for that set of lights, there isn't any cross signaling.


----------

